# Epoxy around the 2nd ring turns yellowish



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a PENN 7' spinning rod and the epoxy around the 2nd ring turns yellowish. 
Not sure why it's happening. I am worried that the ring eye will pop out eventually. 


I am new in this rod/building stuff, any suggestion is greatly appreciated

Regards


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not sure what your getting at ?

There shold not be epoxy on the guide ring itself.

As for yellowing some finishes are known to yellow more readily than others.

I am referring to the finish epoxy that should be around the guide feet, not the guide insert ring.

Yellowing is caused by a number of factors, improper storage of the epoxy, and extreme amounts of sunlight (UV rays) cause some to yellow.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

first time post pic, hopefully im doing it right


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Today 07:35 PM 
nicefishman 


I'm not 100% sure at what I'm looking at with the photo, but if you're referring to the epoxy that has settled high up on the guide near the guide ring, I can say that normally rod builders never allow the epoxy to run up on the guide like that.

Regardless, the guide will not be adversly affected by the excess epoxy.

Here is a pic of the norm.









The yellowing is more significant with some finishes, but will not affect the performance


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

That is the "Fleacoat that ran on to the guide. You can take it off but be careful.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Do you apply the finish with a turning motor, or turning the rod by hand ?

IF by hand, and the rod was left for any length of time with the guides pointing down, the finish will tend to run down on the guides. I use a turning motor, but ocassionally get clumsy :redface:, and the finish brush will hit a guide as it is turning towards me. If this happens I use a little denatured alcohol to clean it up right away.

It's no big deal, you can clean it up if you want, but unless the finish has gotten on the guide ring and is interfering with line flow, you can leave it as is.

Flexcoat is known to yellow more so than some other finishes, I switched to 
Threadmaster finishes and so far haven't had any yellowing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

From what he wrote I think this is a factory rod. IF you have an Xacto knife, or razor blade, you can carefully cut away that excess epoxy, although it won't hurt anything.. The epoxy has nothing to do with the ring being held into the guide frame, so unless you beat and abuse the guide, the ring should be just fine. 

I've also had the yellowing problem with FlexCoat. Since I've started using Threadmaster, I have had zero problems with the light and hi build versions. It's great stuff.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice. I bought this from a yard sale. The guy told me it'a brand new and it does look a new one. Cost me $15. 

BTW, what's the difference between FlexCoat and Epoxy ?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

FlexCoat = epoxy. There are probably hundreds of formulations of what we call epoxy, FlexCoat is just one of them, along with AftCote and Threadmaster, that are formulated for rod finish. The stuff that's made for finish tends to be a bit more flexible once it hardens and is formulated to be clear, and sometimes UV additives are put in as well.


----------

